# I'm helping my parents to change up the pace, how does it look?



## AnnOles (Jul 29, 2021)

Is it too plain? Is it too much (or not enough ) that all the walls are white? There's not enough of a natural light, so the lighter the wall the better


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i hate white on/in a house, with a passion. but that looks nice


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like white …it provides a blank canvas…Is this their space or a computer drawing?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I like white …it provides a blank canvas…
> 
> Is this their space or a computer drawing?



yeah, to paint it colors , just not blue, lol. 

yes, computer. but it does look good, doesn't it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I’d like to see the real space.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I could live with the white but what about that couch? It looks like it came from the Jetsons. Are those chairs lawn chairs? If it were done to my taste that furniture would be in a dumpster and there would be at least one recliner in there.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's a stock picture. Nothing real about it.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

The curtains should be to the floor and untied.


----------



## Adeline White (Aug 17, 2021)

The overall look is well coordinated. Have you considered adding wallpaper? Anyway, can't wait to see it in real


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@Adeline White see post #7


----------

